# 595 brake cable rattle and clearcoat protection?



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

I'm getting ready to build up my Look 595 and was wondering if anyone has any tips about securing the Top Tube brake cable route through the TT so it doesn't rattle? I notice some of the 595s I test rode had annoying brake cable rattling . 

Any thoughts on how best to protect the frame clear coat? Any other tips on frame prep before I build it up?


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

I've found that Jagwire has a brake casing that is slightly oversized outside diameter. That solved the rattling problem for me.

You could add a clear sticker by the brake cables entering and exiting to protect the clear coat


----------



## OffRoadRoadie (May 15, 2006)

Good idea, Thanks. But I'm planning to use the Campy Record cables that come with the groupo. Maybe a short section of (Rubber) Heat Shrink Tubing would increase the diameter enough for a snugger fit. 

I was wondering about what to use to keep the whole frame and fork clear coat looking new and protected (i.e. Pedro's Bike Lust, Progold Carbon Frame Wash or maybe something from the automotive industry).


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

FWIW, I have full Campy Record on my 595, all cable housing is Campy, except the brake cable housing. It's just too narrow to get a tight fit through the frame. Jagwire housing is thicker which prevents it from rattling.

You may be able to use rubber tubing, but I have no clue how you would use heat shrinking... you can't heat it up on the frame (as you could damage the bike)


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

FWIW - I used 3M's Clear Bra that is used for cars and trucks on my R3. I put it on the top tube, the down tube and the fork legs. I have not had any issues with it and it comes off without leaving any residue.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

+1 on the Clear Bra stuff. I went to a place that installs them and asked for some scraps and got quite a bit for free. Put in on my forks, under my computer sensor.


----------

